# need graphic designer



## pippo13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,
i wasnt sure which forum is the right one so i just post it in here.

Im looking for graphic designer for screen printing. 

Project is about "Streetstyle / Rock" 

Maybe anybody can recommand someone.

Thanks
Pippo


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

pippo13 said:


> Hello,
> i wasnt sure which forum is the right one so i just post it in here.
> 
> Im looking for graphic designer for screen printing.
> ...


Would be better under the "Referrals and Recommendations"


----------



## vizualbyte (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you looking for ongoing freelance work or just this one time project?


----------



## pippo13 (Jul 10, 2013)

There will be more designs to do, but in the moment not weekly or monthly ... but from time to time yes.


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

Your message box is probably full so I'm not gonna even try. Some of my portfolio is under my profile, here on the forums. If the style fits you shoot me a message. 
I've seen nzg ans dlac also offer their services here so you can look them up in the referrals treads.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the plug.. and yes be sure and check out dlac portfolio at www.art4tees.com.. I will gladly do your design for reasonable price, great quality and speedy turn around.. 
Dlac


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Chris, I love what I do!
Pippo, have a look here and email me if you are interested, thanks!
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
[email protected]


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

pippo13 said:


> Hello,
> i wasnt sure which forum is the right one so i just post it in here.
> 
> Im looking for graphic designer for screen printing.
> ...


Have a look and let me know if I can help you out -Thanks!
Picssr: Brad Howland Graphic Design's Flickr photos


----------

